# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ярославль

## Пропавший без вести

может есть еще здесь кто-нибудь из нашего города? отзовитесь

----------


## fuсka rolla

Отзываюсь. Можете писать в личку.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

написал. только что-то не врубился отправилось сообщение или нет

----------


## The loser

Ого, а *fuсka rolla*, оказывается, из Ярославля. А я почему-то был уверен, что масквич

----------


## Пропавший без вести

*The loser*, ярославль не далеко от масквы, так что понты одни и те же. Гг Y

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Был в Москве, очень хотелось съездить в Ярославль..сам не знаю зачем.Не съездил.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Отзываюсь.


 меня друг всё зовёт в ярославль, если как-нить надумаю, можно пересечься)

----------


## fuсka rolla

> меня друг всё зовёт в ярославль, если как-нить надумаю, можно пересечься)


 Хорошая идея. Не отказывай другу, съезди в Ярославль. Надумаешь, можно пересечься. )

----------


## Пропавший без вести

полиция следит за нами)

----------


## careless

я из Ярославля

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

тоже хочу в Ярославль, так что зовите в гости)

----------


## careless

При желании можно организовать встречу, в личку пишите, кто хочет, я данные дам

----------


## fuсka rolla

Хочешь организовать прием? Можем просто сходить на променад\ хоккей\в какой-нибудь шалман\на концерт\ выпить чего-нибудь\ покурить и пойти гулять в спокойное место, не связанное с приближением к площади Волкова.

----------

